# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  طفلكـ يعاني من كوابيس؟

## انثى بكل معنى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل ع محمد وآل محمد 

اول موضوع ليي ف المنتدى المتوواضع

اتمنى انو يناال ع اعجاابكم^_^

ما هي *الكوابيس*؟
هي انعكاس لحالة الطفل المعنوية أثناء اليوم، والكوابيس بالنسبة الى الطفل العادي تعتبر أمراً عارضاً، بمعنى أنها تحدث على فترات متباعدة، أما بالنسبة الى الأطفال الذين يفتقدون الشعور بالأمان أو الذين يعانون من مخاوف معينة ولم يستطع الأبوان بعد التعامل معها، تعتبر الكوابيس بالنسبة الى هؤلاء تعبيراً قوياً عن عدم شعورهم بالأمان وتحدث لهم كثيراً. اذا كان طفلك يُعاني من الكوابيس إليك هذه النصائح:
*أولاً:* راقبي ما يشاهده طفلك فى التلفزيون، من مشاهد مخيفه أو عنيفة، خصوصًا قريبا من وقت النوم، وحاولي تجنب القصص المخيفة التي يمكن ان تطلق العنان لخيال طفلك.
*ثانياً:*
*ثالثاً:* ابقي مع طفلك الى أن يعود للنوم مرة أخرى.
*رابعاً:* وفّري له الاطمئنان والشعور بحمايته.
*خامساً:* لا تقلقي وتتوتري وتمالكي أعصابك اذا لاحظ طفلك ذلك فسيشعر بالضيق ويزيد انزعاجه. 
*سادساً:*اشعري طفلك بالأمان وأشعلي ضوءا منخفضاً أو اتركي الباب موارباً عندما تخرجين من غرفته.
*سابعاً:* دعي طفلك يبقى في غرفته لأنّ تشجيعه على النوم بقربك بعد الكابوس سيؤكد له أنّ غرفته ليست آمنة.
*ثامناً:* شجعي طفلك على التحدث عن الحلم المخيف الذي رآه، وشجعيه على سبل التغلب على الخوف من أحلامه، وبقليل من التفكير الإبداعي سيتمكن طفلك من إيجاد نهاية سعيدة لذلك الحلم.
*تاسعاً وأخيراً:* استحدثي نمطاً لنوم طفلك و شجعيه على الذهاب إلى الفراش في وقت محدد ومبكر ليلا، وعوّديه على الاستيقاظ في الوقت نفسه صباحا.

----------

